# printer installation for mac os 10.5.5



## kum01 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi

I am trying to install a lexmark c500n on mac 10.5.5.
Please help,I am new to mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the printer connected to the Mac, and turned on? If so, goto the Apple menu in the upper left hand and select System Preferences. Now in the window that opens click on the printer icon labeled Print & Fax. Now in the left hand side all printers installed on the Mac will be listed. At the bottom there will be a + and a -. Click on the + to add a printer. In the window that pops up, the printer should be listed, click on it and then click the Add button, and you should be good to go.


----------



## kum01 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the advise.It seems that the printer is not compatible with this version of Mac(lexmark)


----------



## vectorizer (Nov 15, 2008)

It's better to use original printer installation cd if this Printer with Driver CD
Cause special PPD drivers will show all options of your printer. 
GO
http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi

Select your mac os version (for 10.5.5 my suggetion is 10.4x intel Driver)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could try that if it's an Intel Mac, otherwise the driver is useless because a PowerPC Mac can't use it. Also, the printer system of 10.5 is different then the printer system of 10.4. Because of this, there are some drivers that will not work, and you may find that the case with this Lexmark.


----------

